# Ersatzteil



## stint2 (18. Dezember 2016)

Hallo, weiß jemand wo ich Ersatzteile für meine Penn Slammer 760 bekomme?


----------



## racoon (18. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Ersatzteil*

Bei dem Händler, bei dem Du die Rolle gekauft hast.


----------



## Purist (18. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Ersatzteil*



stint2 schrieb:


> Hallo, weiß jemand wo ich Ersatzteile für meine Penn Slammer 760 bekomme?



Sag bescheid, wenn du eine günstige Quelle gefunden hast.


----------



## Aal_Willi (18. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Ersatzteil*

Ich würde mich direkt an Pure Fishing wenden #h

http://www.penn-fishing.de/impressum.html


----------



## racoon (18. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Ersatzteil*

Wieso kommt ihr eigentlich immer auf die Idee, den 'Hersteller' zu belästigen? Ansprechpartner ist der Einzelhandel - da wo die Rolle gekauft wurde. Oder wendet ihr Euch auch an den Hersteller wenn Euer Auto kaputt ist?


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (18. Dezember 2016)

Die Zeiten von günstigen Ersatzteilen für Penn Rollen ist seit der Schließung vom "Reel Service Center" vorbei!!

Die Ersatzteilabwicklung läuft jetzt über PF Frankreich und das wird richtig teuer - ein Bremsknopf kann dann schon mal 15€ kosten und eine Kurbel 30€.
Alleine die Versandkosten belaufen sich auf 7€, auch wenn es nur eine kleine Schraube ist...

Ich wüsste gerne mal welche Intelligenzbestie das Gerücht in die Welt gesetzt hat das man sich an den Hersteller wenden soll...
In jeder Facebook Gruppe jeden Tag ein solcher Beitrag, fängt das in den Foren jetzt auch an?

Der Service läuft immer über einen Fachhändler, der kümmert sich um alles! Egal ob Daiwa, Shimano, Pure Fishing, Sänger oder sonst wer..

In diesem Fall läuft das so ab:

Kunde --> Fachhändler --> Bestellung bei PF Deutschland --> Weiterleitung an Lager PF France --> Teilelieferung an Fachhändler --> Kunde.


----------



## daci7 (18. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Ersatzteil*

Tja - ist zwar nicht mehr aktuell, aber ich hab wesentlich bessere Erfahrung gemacht mich direkt an PF zu wenden als über den "Fachhändler" zu agieren - sofern es nicht mein Spezi in B war.
Ich hab bisher zwei Rutenreklamationen bei PF gehabt und die sind jeweils innerhalb von wenigen Tagen bearbeitet worden - und in beiden Fällen wurd die Rute ohne große Umschweife einfach ausgetauscht.
Ich bin übrigens nur dazu gekommen, weil mir ein Händler damals (nach einigem hin und her wegen einer der beiden Ruten) dazu "geraten" hat - er wollte sich damit nicht befassen, ich hab nicht mehr bei ihm gekauft und hab das easy peasy selbst geregelt.
#h


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (18. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Ersatzteil*

Die Zeiten sind vorbei, bei PF hat sich alles geändert...

Ansprechpartner ist und bleibt der Händler, egal ob Reklamation oder E-Teil Bestellung.


----------



## Aal_Willi (21. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Ersatzteil*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Ich wüsste gerne mal welche Intelligenzbestie das Gerücht in die Welt gesetzt hat das man sich an den Hersteller wenden soll...
> In jeder Facebook Gruppe jeden Tag ein solcher Beitrag, fängt das in den Foren jetzt auch an?



Das sind Resultate aus Erfahrungen mit extrem inkompetenten "Angelgerätefachhändlern" die keine Ahnung von dem haben was sie verkaufen.

Klinkel, klingel - Groschen gefallen? #h


----------



## Purist (21. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Ersatzteil*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Die Ersatzteilabwicklung läuft jetzt über PF Frankreich und das wird richtig teuer - ein Bremsknopf kann dann schon mal 15€ kosten und eine Kurbel 30€.
> Alleine die Versandkosten belaufen sich auf 7€, auch wenn es nur eine kleine Schraube ist...



Bei den Versandkosten kann man ja gleich in GB oder den USA bestellen, wo es Ersatzteilhändler gibt. Also hat sich das praktisch erledigt. #c



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Ich wüsste gerne mal welche Intelligenzbestie das Gerücht in die Welt gesetzt hat das man sich an den Hersteller wenden soll...
> In jeder Facebook Gruppe jeden Tag ein solcher Beitrag, fängt das in den Foren jetzt auch an?



Gerücht? In den 00er Jahren nannte man das noch "Kundenservice", nicht nur bei Angelsachen. Inzwischen ist der allerdings endgültig im Niedergang, dem heiligen Profitgott geopfert.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Ersatzteil*



Aal_Willi schrieb:


> Das sind Resultate aus Erfahrungen mit extrem inkompetenten "Angelgerätefachhändlern" die keine Ahnung von dem haben was sie verkaufen.
> 
> Klinkel, klingel - Groschen gefallen? #h



Was du mit "Groschen gefallen" sagen willst weiß ich nicht und es liegt auch nicht an dem Grund den du hier beschreibst. 

Es liegt einfach daran das PF eine US-Firma ist und die halt diese Schiene fahren. 
Da kann noch nicht einmal PF Europa was für - das ist 100% "Made in USA"...
PF Europa "darf" es aber ausbaden. Auch für uns Händler war das "Reel Service Center" eine exelente Adresse und die konnten eigentlich in 99% aller Fälle weiter helfen.
Leider ist das jetzt Geschichte und die Arbeitsplätze sind leider verloren - wie auch das Fachwissen der Angestellten.


----------



## Wollebre (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Ersatzteil*

die möchten wohl das man immer zwei gleiche Rollen kauft und eine als Ersatzteillager weglegt:vik:


----------



## Fr33 (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Ersatzteil*

Ja das "Märchen" mit den E-Teilen vom Hersteller hält sich lange und leider ist es oft die letzte Chance noch was zu bekommen.

 Bis auf ein Teil für ne SPRO Rolle konnte und vorallem WOLLTE mir kein Fachhändler zeitnah weiter helfen. 

 Die meisten winkten gleich ab oder sagten im Vorraus, dass Sie sowas sammeln und 3-4 mal im Jahr E-Teile bestellen. 

 Da kann ich dann wieder den Kreis zu Ende ziehen und frage mich, warum ich für Mehr Geld beim Fachhändler  kaufen soll, wenn der mich gerade beim Service mal voll im Regen stehen lässt.


----------



## Purist (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Ersatzteil*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Es liegt einfach daran das PF eine US-Firma ist und die halt diese Schiene fahren.
> Da kann noch nicht einmal PF Europa was für - das ist 100% "Made in USA"...
> PF Europa "darf" es aber ausbaden.



PF ist nur eine Firma von Newell Brands, die Jarden Corp gerade geschluckt haben. Dabei ist vielleicht trotzdem interessant, dass man in GB weiterhin PF Reel Service Center findet, während man den in Deutschland schnellstmöglich schloß. Hat das steuerliche Vorteile (künftig gewiss, aber der Brexit war vor einem Jahr noch nicht absehbar) oder hofiert man da einfach den englischssprachigen Raum?


----------



## Frank aus Lev (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Ersatzteil*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Bis auf ein Teil für ne SPRO Rolle konnte und vorallem WOLLTE mir kein Fachhändler zeitnah weiter helfen.
> 
> Die meisten winkten gleich ab oder sagten im Vorraus, dass Sie sowas sammeln und 3-4 mal im Jahr E-Teile bestellen.
> 
> Da kann ich dann wieder den Kreis zu Ende ziehen und frage mich, warum ich für Mehr Geld beim Fachhändler  kaufen soll, wenn der mich gerade beim Service mal voll im Regen stehen lässt.


Bei so einem Händler würde ich auch nicht mehr kaufen.
Ich habe am Freitag letzter Woche bei und im Angelshop hier in Leverkusen ein Ersatzteil für meine Daiwa bestellt und heute war sie da. Ich denke das solche Läden momentan auch nur noch wegen dem Sevice existieren, aber der Trend wird wieder dahin führen.


----------



## Fr33 (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Ersatzteil*

Es war leider nicht nur ein Händler..... letztendlich hab ich das E-Teil beim einem Händler rund 38km entfernt bestellt und dann beim nxt Besuch abgeholt.... denn der Händler hatte keinen Versand.


----------



## pennfanatic (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Ersatzteil*

Suche Ersatzteile für alte angelruten, besonders alte rutenringe.
Die gibt es wo nirgendwo, oder hat gemand eine Idee?

Eine quick 110 und eine quick 220, die mit dem schrumpflack suche ich auch


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Ersatzteil*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Suche Ersatzteile für alte angelruten, besonders alte rutenringe.



Alte Ringe, z.t. noch mit Porzelaneinlage, haben wir bergeweise - allerdings zu 90% nur für Teleruten.
Schreib mir mal eine PN mit einer Liste mit Ringen die du benötigst.
Die kann ich dir nach Frechen schicken lassen und du kannst sie dir da ansehen und mitnehmen was du brauchst.



Frank aus Lev schrieb:


> Ich habe am Freitag letzter Woche bei und im Angelshop hier in  Leverkusen ein Ersatzteil für meine Daiwa bestellt und heute war sie da.  Ich denke das solche Läden momentan auch nur noch wegen dem Sevice  existieren, aber der Trend wird wieder dahin führen.



Daiwa ist, wie Shimano auch, relativ schnell mit dem liefern mit E-Teilen.
Beide können auch, sofern das Teil nicht auf Lager ist, auch einen ungefähren Liefertermin nennen.
Und beide Firmen haben wirklich viele E-Teile gerade für ältere Modelle auf Lager.



Purist schrieb:


> PF ist nur eine Firma von Newell Brands, die  Jarden Corp gerade geschluckt haben. Dabei ist vielleicht trotzdem  interessant, dass man in GB weiterhin PF Reel Service Center findet,  während man den in Deutschland schnellstmöglich schloß. Hat das  steuerliche Vorteile (künftig gewiss, aber der Brexit war vor einem Jahr  noch nicht absehbar) oder hofiert man da einfach den  englischssprachigen Raum?



Hier in Deutschland war das Reel Center ja ein privat geführtes Unternehmen und es gab nur das eine.
Vor allem wurde es ja bekannt mit seinem Service rund um ABU und Penn, lange bevor beide Marken "geschluckt" wurden.

Welchen Markt man da hoffiert... Schwer zu sagen, zumal es ja auch diverse Produkte innerhalb der PF Range gibt es es ganz speziel nur auf bestimmten Märkten gibt.

Wenn ich z.B. ein Produkt für einen Kunden benötige das es nur in GB gibt, muß das  auf der Bestellung vermerkt werden das dieses Teil von GB aus geliefert werden soll...


----------



## Purist (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Ersatzteil*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Hier in Deutschland war das Reel Center ja ein privat geführtes Unternehmen und es gab nur das eine.



In England findest du genau das Gleiche, auch wenn ich den Eindruck habe, dass dort mehrere Händler involviert sind. In den USA verkaufen viele Händler die Ersatzteile- richtig so. Scheinbar gilt der Rest Europas als Kauf- und Wegwerfabsatzmarkt, bei dem man den Kunden auch dann noch das Bein stellen muss, wenn er nur eine Ersatzschraube benötigt.



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Welchen Markt man da hoffiert... Schwer zu sagen, zumal es ja auch diverse Produkte innerhalb der PF Range gibt es es ganz speziel nur auf bestimmten Märkten gibt.



Bei den "Verkaufsschlagern" im Rollenbereich (Penn und Abu) trifft das überhaupt nicht zu, da fallen vielleicht ein paar Japan-only-Modelle heraus, die Masse ist jedoch identisch- vor allem wenn es um Verschleißteile und nicht optischen Schnickschnack geht.


----------



## pennfanatic (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Ersatzteil*

Da gibt es nur eines. Macht die Ersatzteile selber.
Ich weiß das ist eine schwierige Sache, aber bei schrauben usw. Gehts...


----------



## Fr33 (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Ersatzteil*

Steht in keinem Verhältnis Pennfabric.... wenn man keinen CNC Dreher, CAD Hampelmann etc. zur Seite hat, wird das schwierig....

 So hart es klingt - teils bekommt man guten Ersatz in China (bsp. ne ganze Kurbel mit Knob usw.) für schmales Geld.


----------



## pennfanatic (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Ersatzteil*

Doch den ein oder anderen feinmechaniker findet Mai immer im bekanntekreis. Die machen auch die super komplizierten. Schrauben von Gewehren .
Ohne cnc. Die haben das noch gelernt.


----------



## pennfanatic (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Ersatzteil*

Sogar die winzigen teile für Uhren!


----------



## Purist (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Ersatzteil*

Ich brauche gar keine Schraube, ich habe das nur als Übertreibung genutzt um zu verdeutlichen, wie affig es ist, den Ersatzteilzugang derart zu verteuern und zu verkomplizieren.

Auch wenn es bei PF schon lange nicht mehr so war: Es gibt noch immer einige Unternehmen, an die man sich direkt wenden kann, wenn man Garantiefälle hat oder Ersatzteile braucht. Oft verschicken die sowas sogar für lau, weil sie wissen wie wichtig zufriedene Kunden sind und um sich komplizierte Abrechnungen zu ersparen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Ersatzteil*



Wollebre schrieb:


> die möchten wohl das man immer zwei gleiche Rollen kauft und eine als Ersatzteillager weglegt:vik:


Wenn sie dann nur 1/3 von vorher kosten, ist das ja gar nicht so schlecht


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Ersatzteil*



Purist schrieb:


> In England findest du genau das Gleiche, auch wenn ich den Eindruck habe, dass dort mehrere Händler involviert sind. In den USA verkaufen viele Händler die Ersatzteile- richtig so. Scheinbar gilt der Rest Europas als Kauf- und Wegwerfabsatzmarkt, bei dem man den Kunden auch dann noch das Bein stellen muss, wenn er nur eine Ersatzschraube benötigt.



Das große Problem für ein "RCS" auf dem deutschen Markt: selbst wenn auch nur ein Teil der Belegschaft auf eigene Kappe weiter gemacht hätte, sie hätten auch keine E-Teile geliefert bekommen. 
Jedenfalls war das die Aussage bei einem der letzten Telefongespräche mit der Dame im Büro.
Und da frage ich mich schon, warum die  Märkte in Europa so unterschiedlich behandelt werden.

Schade drum, eine Menge Fachwissen ist unwiederuflich verloren. Vom Verlust der Arbeitsplätze und den damit verbundenen Sorgen und Nöten der Arbeitnehmer will ich garnicht sprechen.


----------



## Fr33 (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Ersatzteil*

Ich behaupte einfach mit E-Teilen lässt sich so gut wie nix verdienen. Da werden die Rollen innerhalb der Gewährleistung entweder ausgetauscht oder nach der Gewährleistung hat der Käufer halt Pech gemach .... 

 Im besten Fall wird die Rolle eingeschickt und quer durch die EU gekarrt und dann in 2-3 Monaten repariert...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Ersatzteil*

Gibts woanders evtl.strengere gesetzliche Regelungen bezüglich der Teileversorgung?

Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht,gilt in D im Fall der Fälle das äusserst dehnbare "angemessene/zumutbare Wartezeit"..was praktisch bedeutet,das der Konsument ohne Kostenintensiven Rechtsweg quasi auf dem Schlauch steht.


----------



## Purist (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Ersatzteil*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Das große Problem für ein "RCS" auf dem  deutschen Markt: selbst wenn auch nur ein Teil der Belegschaft auf  eigene Kappe weiter gemacht hätte, sie hätten auch keine E-Teile  geliefert bekommen.
> Jedenfalls war das die Aussage bei einem der letzten Telefongespräche mit der Dame im Büro.
> Und da frage ich mich schon, warum die  Märkte in Europa so unterschiedlich behandelt werden.



Frankreich wählte man evtl. wegen günstigerer Steuermodellkonstrukte für ganz Europa und England fällt dank niedriger Steuern, dem Pfund, der englischer Sprache, engerer Bindung an die Staaten ohnehin leicht heraus.
Trotzdem sollte man sich da nichts vormachen, die Investoren wollen mehr Kohle sehen und da streichen Manager alles zusammen was geht. Das Opfer Kunde interessiert da nicht mehr, der kauft trotzdem, kann ja gar nicht anders....



Fr33 schrieb:


> Ich behaupte einfach mit E-Teilen lässt sich so gut wie nix verdienen.



Das bezweifel ich, zumindest solange die gesamten Ersatzteile deutlich teurer als eine neue Rolle sind. Aber wie gesagt: Der Kunde interessiert nicht, der ist im System gefangen und füttert es weiterhin brav. Insofern ist es natürlich erwünscht, lieber gleich eine neue Rolle zu kaufen.
Mich würde nicht wundern, wenn die gleichen, die mit Newell brands Kasse machen, auch noch in Shimano und Globeride Inc (Daiwa) investieren.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Ersatzteil*

Jupp, oder die sich (heimlich) entsprechend absprechen, und dann hat man keine echte Auswahl mehr.

Außer es bliebe die Kaufverweigerung und böse Briefe (günstiger nun Emails) in Massen von tausenden Nicht-Käufern / Anglern ...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Ersatzteil*



Purist schrieb:


> Der Kunde interessiert nicht, der ist im System gefangen und füttert es weiterhin brav.



Der Grossteil von uns, dürfte wohl einen bewährt funktionierenden Rollenpark samt Backup Haspeln sein eigen nennen?

Also füttern müssten(!) wir für die nächsten Jahre da mal genau nix.

Das wir dem Tackle Affen ab und an Schweigegeld zahlen,geschieht ja wohl eher weniger aus zwingender Notwendigkeit?




























Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Jupp, oder die sich (heimlich) entsprechend absprechen, und dann hat man keine echte Auswahl mehr.
> 
> Außer es bliebe die Kaufverweigerung und böse Briefe (günstiger nun Emails) in Massen von tausenden Nicht-Käufern / Anglern ...





Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Jupp, oder die sich (heimlich) entsprechend absprechen, und dann hat man keine echte Auswahl mehr.
> 
> Außer es bliebe die Kaufverweigerung und böse Briefe (günstiger nun Emails) in Massen von tausenden Nicht-Käufern / Anglern ...


----------



## Wollebre (27. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Ersatzteil*

Ich kaufe jedenfalls keine Rollen für die es in D keine Ersatzteilversorgung gibt.
Wenn ich Händler wäre hätte ich keine Rollen solcher Hersteller im Sortiment. Da wären mir meine Kunden wichtiger als mit denen über den Pure Fishing Service zu diskutieren..... Wenn das Schule macht wäre die Kundenignoranz bei Pure Fishing schnell vorbei. Nur so merken die Verantwortlichen wer deren Gehälter zahlt.... Gleiches in den USA wäre dort Revolution....
Auch andere Hersteller die im Interesse ihrer Kunden handeln haben tolle Rollen die das ganze Spektrum abdecken. Persönlich habe ich bisher keine Penn oder Abu Rolle vermißt.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (28. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Ersatzteil*



Wollebre schrieb:


> Ich kaufe jedenfalls keine Rollen für die es in D keine Ersatzteilversorgung gibt.


Machen bereits ein paar Kunden. 
Aber es ist doch so einfach:
Wenn was innerhalb der ersten zwei Jahre defekt ist an der Rolle, zum Händler damit, der schickt mit Kaufbeleg ein und schon gibt es eben eine neue Rolle.
Und das finde ich auch nicht so schlecht... Klar wird es kritisch wenn die Rolle älter ist wie zwei Jahre.


Wollebre schrieb:


> Wenn ich Händler wäre hätte ich keine Rollen solcher Hersteller im Sortiment. Da wären mir meine Kunden wichtiger als mit denen über den Pure Fishing Service zu diskutieren.....


Glaub mir, die sind den Händlern schon wichtig, denn wir leben ja alle von den Kunden.
Aber was meinst du passiert, wenn ein Händler sagt das er keine Rollen von Pf aus diesen Gründen ins Programm nimmt...
Dann stehen die Kunden in einem nahezu leeren Laden!


Wollebre schrieb:


> Wenn das Schule macht wäre die Kundenignoranz bei Pure Fishing schnell vorbei.


Interessiert die Bosse in den USA nicht. Heuschreckenfirmen wenden sich dem nächsten Feld zu


Wollebre schrieb:


> Nur so merken die Verantwortlichen wer deren Gehälter zahlt.... Gleiches in den USA wäre dort Revolution....


Das kommt ja alles aus den Chefetagen in den USA. Die Chefs von PF Deutschland müssen es halt hier durchziehen, die können da auch nichts zu.
Was meinst du, was sich PF schon alles anhören mußte als das Servicecenter geschlossen wurde, wie oft dort Kunden anrufen oder Mails hinschreiben und sich beschweren...
Ach ja: E-teile sind auch nicht mehr rabatierfähig - früher hat der Händler auf E-Teile den gleichen Rabatt bekommen wie auf seine Ware - das ist vorbei, die Mitarbeiter hier können am PC noch nicht einmal die Preise ändern.

Aber Lagerhaltung von Ersatzteilen kostet nun mal Geld und das muß irgendwie reinkommen.

Eines muß ich aber ganz deulich sagen: der Service von PF Deutschland ist wirklich vorbildlich und die versuchen wirklich alles das mit der Kunde zufrieden ist.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Ersatzteil*

Von Purefishing ist eigenlich  nur die Penn Slammer und Liveliner was besonderes, weil irgendwie überlebender robuster Oldie.
Selbst in der China-remake Version noch erstaunlich gut. An sich braucht man dafür wenige E-Teile außer man macht was kaputt, das ist ja niemals ganz auszuschließen.

Gibt es bei Daiwa und Spro bzw. Ryobi eigentlich noch Ersatzteile und wenigstens die Möglichkeit einzelne Teile zu bestellen?


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (28. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Ersatzteil*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> .
> Gibt es bei Daiwa und Spro bzw. Ryobi eigentlich noch Ersatzteile und wenigstens die Möglichkeit einzelne Teile zu bestellen?



Klar, solange der Händler das machen will... Wir führen Exellisten mit den E-Teil Bestellungen unserer Kunden.
Und wenn wir beim Hersteller die "normale" Ware bestellen, wird das mit bestellt.
In dringenden Fällen lassen wir es auch mal zwischen der Reihe kommen, dann kommen allerdings manchmal leider "Mindermengenzuschläge" oder Versandkosten seitens der Lieferanten mit drauf.

Bei Daiwa & Shimano bekommt man sogar gesagt wann ungefähr ein eventuell nicht mehr auf Lager liegendes Ersatzteil wieder vorhanden ist.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Ersatzteil*

Na, das ist doch schon mal positiv und eine gute Rollenmarken-Alternative.

Wobei ich bei euren Rollenaktionspreisen #6 tw. "ganze Rolle zum Ersatzteilpreis" mich schon sehr gut versorgt sehe, gerade Slammers oder Daiwas.


----------



## Wollebre (28. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Ersatzteil*

bisher noch keine nennenswerten Probleme gehabt für Shimano, Daiwa, WFT, SPRO, Ryobi, Balzer und Zebco(Quantum) Rollen Teile zu bekommen. Manchmal dauert es etwas wenn erst in Asien bestellt werden muss, aber Absagen keine. 
Problem bei Okuma ist das kein Reparatur- oder Ersatzteilservice unterhalten wird. Für hochwertige Rollen bestelle ich direkt in Taiwan. Innerhalb von zwei Wochen ist bisher alles geliefert worden.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (29. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Ersatzteil*



Wollebre schrieb:


> bisher noch keine nennenswerten Probleme gehabt für Shimano, Daiwa, WFT, SPRO, Ryobi, Balzer


 Kann ich nur bestätigen



Wollebre schrieb:


> und Zebco(Quantum)


 Dann hattest du Glück... Seit die Umgezogen sind meiner Meinung (und Erfahrung nach nur noch Chaos und lange Wartezeiten.


----------



## bigfish09 (29. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Ersatzteil*

@stint2
Schau hier:http://store.scottsbt.com/PennParts/Penn760.aspx
Da bestelle ich immer:klappt hervorragend


----------



## Purist (29. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Ersatzteil*



bigfish09 schrieb:


> Da bestelle ich immer:klappt hervorragend



13,50$ VK für ein 2$ Ersatzteil #c


----------



## Wollebre (29. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Ersatzteil*



Purist schrieb:


> 13,50$ VK für ein 2$ Ersatzteil #c




 Bevor ich eine sonst noch gute Rolle in die Tonne haue, würde ich gerne die paar $ ausgeben.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Ersatzteil*

Vor allem sehen jetzt mal die Leute das die E-Teile wirklich so teuer sind... Als ich einem Kunden neulich den Preis für seine Kurbel der 560er genannt habe, wurde der schon sauer.


----------



## Purist (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Ersatzteil*



Wollebre schrieb:


> Bevor ich eine sonst noch gute Rolle in die Tonne haue, würde ich gerne die paar $ ausgeben.



Sicherlich, aber es gibt auch Amis die verschicken dir solche E-Teile für max. 4 Dollar, Handel läuft über Ebay. Wer für ein Teil in der Größe von vier 2 Cent Stücken gleich einen Karton packen muss, der kommt dann auf solche Versandkosten 



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Vor allem sehen jetzt mal die Leute das die E-Teile wirklich so teuer sind...



Nicht unbedingt, schließlich hat da auch der jeweilige Händler schon nach gutdünken draufgelegt. Das siehst du gut an den kompletten Slammerspulen, die hier noch von Händlern verkauft werden. Kostenpunkt 20-25€, im Angebot bei manchen auch für 15€, in den USA beim E-Teilhändler kosten die dann 45 US$, was beim jetzigen Dollarkurs immer noch über 40€ sind. Plus den VK (unversichert 13,5$) kann man sich auch gleich die Rolle hier noch einmal kaufen.

Das gleiche Spiel bei einer Abu: 80 US$ will z.B. Ereplacementparts (wohl die teuersten) für die BC-Spule, vergangenen September kaufte ich die noch beim RSC hierzulande für 30 Euro.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Ersatzteil*

Das sind mindestens zwei verschiedene Servicemodelle: 
Service im Verkaufspreis mit drin und günstige E-Teile zur Kundenbindung,
oder Kampf-Niedrig-Verkaufspreise mit "outgesource'tem" Teilehandel kostendeckend+Sicherheitsaufschlag im Apothekenverfahren.

Nach allem was ich so sehe und in letzter Zeit erlebe, wird es immer enger und schwieriger, die Preise und damit Erlöse sind niedrig, und trotzdem wollen einige "Heuschrecken" noch mehr rauspressen ...  
Newell/Purefishing steht dabei ganz vorne.

Und mal festgestellt, ohne Austausch hier im Forum #6 steht man als Einzelperson sowieso auf verlorenem Posten.


----------

